# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Луч света в темном царстве

## Attacka

Давайте сюда писать что-то приятное, что с вами происходит ежедневно. 

Потом можно время от времени в тему заходить и читать о своих былых достижениях или просто приятных моментах или о позитивных событиях в жизни других (вдруг замотивирует).

Как вам идея?

----------


## Злобс

> Наверняка у каждого из вас тоже бывают такие вот дни,


  у меня давно не стало таких дней

----------


## Злобс

Ты бы не смог его убить.

----------


## _lamer

Ну речь не о том идёт. Вопрос был в другом - нужно ли это. И тут я проявил себя не как псих.больной я сдержал себя, не стал делать просто из желания.

----------


## Злобс

а вот мое достижение, я снова сделала

----------


## Attacka

> а вот мое достижение, я снова сделала


 Поздравляю : ) 
Куда применишь такой объем интеллектуальный способностей?

----------


## Злобс

> Поздравляю : ) 
> Куда применишь такой объем интеллектуальный способностей?


 спс. пока еще не знаю куда.

----------


## _lamer

Ну-ну. Значит, и про 106 начесала. Я-то честно изъявил свои скромные 118. Оч важный говорит, что у него 130. Офигеть какой я тупой

----------


## Злобс

про 106 не начесала.

----------


## trypo

если учесть , что для бесприданницы этим лучом стала пуля её нищего женишка ,
не самые радужные перспективы.
акт беспринципной доброты.

----------


## Attacka

> если учесть , что для бесприданницы этим лучом стала пуля её нищего женишка ,
> не самые радужные перспективы.
> акт беспринципной доброты.


 Не буду умничать и прямо скажу - книгу не читала. Миллион раз слышала этот фразеологизм и читала о значении (на всякий случай). Ну там про самоубийство вроде речь шла ...

----------


## Attacka

> Поздравляешь с умением ездить по ушам?


 Да чего ты к ней привязался?
Очевидно, что показатель IQ в 180 у *Злобс* – «это сынок фантастика», но видимо девушка старалась и не раз тест прошла, что бы такой результат получить. 

Более того, IQ относительно статичен. И если меняется, то не такими темпами.

----------


## Traumerei

Не хочу никого обидеть, но при IQ = 180 человек обязан был закончить школу к 10 годам, а университет в 14 лет;кроме того подразумевается умение свободно разговаривать хотя бы на десяти языках, как Грибоедов...  Я не думаю, что столь выдающиеся результаты не проявили бы себя самостоятельно. 




> старалась и не раз тест прошла


 Давайте признаем: в данном случае "метод проб и ошибок" явно не оправдывается.  




> для бесприданницы этим лучом стала пуля её нищего женишка


  "Луч света в тёмном царстве" - заголовок статьи Добролюбова, однако он относится к героине другого произведения Островского, к Катерине ("Гроза")

Тематика обоих работ тесно связана с форумной. 

Грубо говоря, это некое "самоубийство-освобождение" от мещанской жизни; уничтожение чуждого мира посредством уничтожения себя... 

Но есть и другой путь... путь "Леди Макбет Мценского уезда", по неслучайному совпадению тоже Катерины (из произведения Лескова). Уничтожение мира во имя своего счастья...

_"Каждый выбирает по себе..."_

----------


## Attacka

> "Луч света в тёмном царстве" - заголовок статьи Добролюбова, однако он относится к героине другого произведения Островского, к Катерине ("Гроза")
> [/I]


 Благодарю за прояснения : ) Почему-то приятно, что вы все это знаете. Не знаю, почему.

А насчет IQ .. Ну серьезно, чего это все так горят тут разоблачать друг друга? Тут почти 80% сами диагнозы себе навыдумывали и в таком случае все общение на форуме следует свести к докапыванию до истины в отношении психического статуса.

----------


## Злобс

А че это он свои посты поудалял??? :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Traumerei

> серьезно, чего это все так горят тут разоблачать друг друга? Тут почти 80% сами диагнозы себе навыдумывали и в таком случае все общение на форуме следует свести к докапыванию до истины в отношении психического статуса.


 "Меня обманывать не трудно, _я сам обманываться рад_..."  Все проблемы лишь в мере. IQ до 150 - охотно верю, более - уж извините, тут без доказательств не обойтись  :Smile:  
Многие сами жаждут разоблачения... (именно это и подразумевается под близостью)

Traumerei верит любому самопоставленному диагнозу. Каждый человек имеет право на своё уникальное безумие.

----------


## Dkfl

А мне что делать проверил эту фигню 60 у кавото меньше есть А напишите разочарован очень разочарован

----------


## trypo

> А мне что делать проверил эту фигню 60 у кавото меньше есть А напишите разочарован очень разочарован


 слишком грамотное и осмысленное сообщения для уровня 60.

----------


## Nabat

> слишком грамотное и осмысленное сообщения для уровня 60.


 Приятно все-таки, иной раз, пнуть ближнего своего)

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> А мне что делать проверил эту фигню 60 у кавото меньше есть А напишите разочарован очень разочарован


  Сдаётся мне, сударь, что Вы один из... пацанчиков на интеллекте, заполонивших су тусовку. :Big Grin:

----------


## Timmy

> Сдаётся мне, сударь, что Вы один из... пацанчиков на интеллекте, заполонивших су тусовку.


 "су тусовка" - какой то дебильный термин.

----------


## zmejka

Timmy, ну суицид-тусовка. Что не так? Чего это тебе всё и все дебильные? Один умный, да?

----------


## Timmy

> Timmy, ну суицид-тусовка. Что не так? Чего это тебе всё и все дебильные? Один умный, да?


 Мне кажется, вы чем то недовольны. Не понимаю правда чем.

----------


## zmejka

> Мне кажется, вы чем то недовольны. Не понимаю правда чем.


  ты сам свою грубость за собой не замечаешь? Или прикидываешься? В одной теме ты, едва появившись здесь, называешь участников этого форума идиотами. Здесь ты называешь формулировку "су-тусовка", которая используется на той же су-тусовке с десяток лет, наверно - "дебильной формулировкой". Так чему из вышеприведенного я должна бы радоваться? С чего именно я должна бы быть довольна?? С твоей грубости здесь, что ли?

----------


## Timmy

> ты сам свою грубость за собой не замечаешь? Или прикидываешься? В одной теме ты, едва появившись здесь, называешь участников этого форума идиотами. Здесь ты называешь формулировку "су-тусовка", которая используется на той же су-тусовке с десяток лет, наверно - "дебильной формулировкой". Так чему из вышеприведенного я должна бы радоваться? С чего именно я должна бы быть довольна?? С твоей грубости здесь, что ли?


 Да, на брудершафт мы с вами не пили. При этом, кажется я понял, что вас беспокоит)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

У нас завелся хам.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> "су тусовка" - какой то дебильный термин.


  Моё сообщение - немного изменённое изречение одного жЫрно троллящего быдло Дартаньяна (именно в таком написании). :Big Grin:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Из лучей света:
первую половину дня обсуждали с друзьями субсидии солнечной энергетики в США. Со многим разобрались.
Потом:

----------


## Lana0305

> Давайте сюда писать что-то приятное, что с вами происходит ежедневно. 
> 
> Потом можно время от времени в тему заходить и читать о своих былых достижениях или просто приятных моментах или о позитивных событиях в жизни других (вдруг замотивирует).
> 
> Как вам идея?


 Сон))

----------

